# Aero cloning experts ?



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm building an aero cloner, is there a formula for how large of pump you use....based on the amount of spray heads ?

I'm planning on using a 360gpm pump....any suggestions on spray head count ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2013)

depends on how big a tote you are using---coverage is key---spray should gently hit the bottoms of all the cuts


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2013)

Appreciate the reply 

My tote is 17w x 27L...35 clone sites.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2013)

not an expert in anything---jack of all trades master of none---check this out---about $25---sprayers plug into the irrigation tubing---this thing works pretty well---but i have to rotate the lid daily---the corners will dry out cause they don't get misted


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks good 

I wonder if there is a chart for gpm, versus head dispersal rate ? I want the correct spray pressure.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 12, 2013)

i just used the smallest submersible pump and plugged in the sprayers based on the coverage i hoped for---gpm is going to vary based on the size of the tube the water is pushing and # of sprayers it is feeding---a bit o trial and error---more sprayers equal less pressure


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 12, 2013)

Pumps are typically rated by the vertical climb the water must make. If your pumping water up say 10 feet, through a 1/2 hose, you need a fairly powerful pump, or, in your case, if you planning to pressurize with misters you also need a chunky pump to properly mist roots. 

I believe my EZ-Clone 60 site uses a 450 gph pump, and the 120 site uses a 700gph pump. I would recommend at least a 350gph with the tote size you mentioned but if you can afford a more powerful unit it should only benefit.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2013)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Pumps are typically rated by the vertical climb the water must make. If your pumping water up say 10 feet, through a 1/2 hose, you need a fairly powerful pump, or, in your case, if you planning to pressurize with misters you also need a chunky pump to properly mist roots.
> 
> I believe my EZ-Clone 60 site uses a 450 gph pump, and the 120 site uses a 700gph pump. I would recommend at least a 350gph with the tote size you mentioned but if you can afford a more powerful unit it should only benefit.



Great info, I was planning on a 360 gpm, but can switch to a 500 gpm...no problem.

But how many spray heads do I use ?


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 12, 2013)

The 60 site EZ Cloner I have comes with 25 misters. Many DIY systems are successful with far less. Whats important is the roots receive ample misting coverage. 

My only warning in terms of setting up misters is to consider what happens when roots grow and the potential to shield or block other cuttings in the system. I've seen a number of DIY cloners where the center plugs are less apt to root as quickly as the ones directly over misters. Just pay attention to the coverage and you'll be all set.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2013)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> The 60 site EZ Cloner I have comes with 25 misters. Many DIY systems are successful with far less. Whats important is the roots receive ample misting coverage.
> 
> My only warning in terms of setting up misters is to consider what happens when roots grow and the potential to shield or block other cuttings in the system. I've seen a number of DIY cloners where the center plugs are less apt to root as quickly as the ones directly over misters. Just pay attention to the coverage and you'll be all set.



Thank you my friend , that gets me on the right track :icon_smile:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 12, 2013)

i used the smallest pump available (196gph). its more then enough, mine has 7 micro sprayers on it.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=193120&d=1343704077


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 12, 2013)

or get a 6 dollar pump from Wally mart and make a bubble cloner, jmo


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 12, 2013)

Dman, I have a bubble cloner...works great. But I need alot more clone sites...so I'm building (2) 35 site units. The bubblers need a bunch of pumps to create enough bubbles in a big unit.

I just ordered a couple Mag-Drive 500 gpm pumps, & 100pcs. of EZ Cloner spray heads...planning on 22 spray heads in each unit.

I need to fill these up :icon_smile:


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 12, 2013)

thats some serious overkill, but if money isnt a factor then go for it. i do 1 sprayer for 5 clones. 22 360degree micro sprayers will allow for at least 100 sites. and the 196gph pump will handle that load no prob.

my 450gph pump handles 20 sprayer sites, and it has to be pumped 2 1/2 ft vertically before it even reaches them.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 13, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> thats some serious overkill, but if money isnt a factor then go for it. i do 1 sprayer for 5 clones. 22 360degree micro sprayers will allow for at least 100 sites. and the 196gph pump will handle that load no prob.
> 
> my 450gph pump handles 20 sprayer sites, and it has to be pumped 2 1/2 ft vertically before it even reaches them.



All the research I did, stated bigger the pump the better. I want them to mist, instead of spit  I can always add more spray heads to the piping, to adjust flow.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 13, 2013)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> Pumps are typically rated by the vertical climb the water must make. If your pumping water up say 10 feet, through a 1/2 hose, you need a fairly powerful pump, or, in your case, if you planning to pressurize with misters you also need a chunky pump to properly mist roots.
> 
> I believe *my EZ-Clone 60 site uses a 450 gph pump*, and the 120 site uses a 700gph pump. I would recommend at least a 350gph with the tote size you mentioned but if you can afford a more powerful unit it should only benefit.



Also Shortbus.....this is the factory setup...with 25 spray heads, same set-up as I just made....should work great. I also added a CAP cycle timer 1 min. on ....4 minutes off.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

so when we gonna see some pics of the super aero cloner you be making/made


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 14, 2013)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> so when we gonna see some pics of the super aero cloner you be making/made



All the parts should be here by Saturday, should have it completed by Monday or so.....lot of stuff going on here :hubba: I'll post pics after it's done.

Still looking for info on: how far below the lid do the sprayer heads sit ???


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

cool can't wait to see your DIY---the mist needs to hit the bottom of the cut---my box is a little unconventional and uses rockwool so my sprayers hit the cube hanging in the tote---after soaking the rockwool in a clonex solution i pour it into the tote and add some water till it reaches the irrigation tubing---if the sprayer is submerged---it won't spray---you will find what works best for you with trial and error---


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 14, 2013)

What is the approximate distance from the top of th spray head....to the bottom om the cut ???? I'm using EzClone 360 heads, the red versions.

Thanks


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

about 6"---but as i said my sprayers are hitting the bottom of the rockwool---the rockwool as plugs holds the cut upright and maintains moisture---since you are misting---you may want to be closer---imo---i would say you want to be as far away as the mister can be while still continuously hitting the cut---if too close and cuts start to grow legs they will wrap around the misters---got to check them daily---they grow quickly---what are you using for plugs


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 14, 2013)

The EZ Clone manufactures the unit so the misters are approximately 6 inches below the cutting plug. The actual rooting tip falls below the plug surface another 3 or 4 inches depending on the cutting. So that zone misted heavily with air and water is about 8 inches deep until the water line.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 14, 2013)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> The EZ Clone manufactures the unit so the misters are approximately 6 inches below the cutting plug. The actual rooting tip falls below the plug surface another 3 or 4 inches depending on the cutting. So that zone misted heavily with air and water is about 8 inches deep until the water line.



Perfect, thank you 

I'm not using rooting plugs, just neoprene discs....do you guy's plant in soil ?


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 14, 2013)

yes i am dirt


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll do both - soil and DWC.


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank for the info orangesunshine & jmansweed


----------

